# lake erie largemouth



## bigrog55 (Mar 17, 2008)

Alot of people forget how good the largemouth fishing can be this time of year.
i was at east harbor saturday,and i was getting alot of solid 2 to 4 ponders,
there was a bass tourny going on,but i didnt see many guys catching them, i got 23 in about 3 hours, and they were pigs!,the smallmouth bite will soon be on, and i can't wait, give it another 2 weeks, and it'll be on like donkey kong!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Bait Suggestions?
I Love That Place For The Panfish!


----------



## Trophy2359 (Nov 26, 2006)

What was the water temp in the harbor?? Any pic's of the pigs?


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

I was up there on Sunday and had a blast! Throw a weedless frog around lily pads and matted grass and hold on! It just about makes your heart skip a beat when those big largemouth hit that frog. Also try small plastic finesse worms around the rocks of the inlet to the harbor. My dad and I caught around 50 with 3 of them over 4 lbs. most of the others were around 2 lbs. or so. Man I love that place! I wish it was a little closer to where I live.


----------

